# Text aus metal hervorheben, oder versenken



## ZeroDesign (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo, hab gleich noch ne frage, wie kann ich einen text aus einer darunterliegenden Ebene hervorheben, oder versenken? Soll dann so eingestantzt aussehen, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine...

Greetz


----------



## zirag (18. Mai 2005)

Hi in diesem Forum gibt es eine Suchen Funktion also   

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=265417

Das Thema wurde oft genug behandelt  


mfg ZiRaG


----------

